# Rebecca's Rabbit Warren



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone my name is Rebecca and i've had rabbits for about 10+ years.

Our first rabbit came into our house from a friend of my sister's brother. They had 2 rabbits and her brother was moving out and couldn't take his bunny Vanilla. Kris came home and ask Mom if we could take in Vanilla and AMAZINGLY mom said YES. We have never had any pets growing up, so a rabbit was the first.

This is Vanilla she's exploring the couch.






And 1 of her favorite places to be.





Every time she laid in front of the door nobody wanted in or out. She would also lay where the hallway meet the living room. You could walk over her and she had no intention of getting up.
After Vanilla was with us for a bit and got settled in Dad would let Vanilla loose and she would run up the stairs and thru the kitchen down the hallway and into mom and dad's room and jump on the bed and tell mom it's time to get up. 

Latter we got vanilla a girlfriend. At the time we didn't know it was best to bond female to male. But vanilla didn't care.

Maddie liked to lay under the computer desk.





This is Maddie outside on her harness.





We never had any fighting between these 2. Vanilla was always boss she would sometimes sit on Maddie. Sorry no photo's of that. But u can see the size difference between the 2, you could just see her head under Vanilla.

Sometime latter my dad found out that someone we know from school band and he knew from work had a bunny that need a new home. So dad brought him home. Then we had 3. By this time the 2 girls were fixed. The vet told us she was surprised they got along so well, cause 2 females you can't bond easily.

So now we added Mr. Fudge





When we brought Mr. Fudge home we let all 3 out down stairs in the living room and he would chase Maddie around the chair and she would make it around no problem but Mr. Fudge almost hits the wall.

Here's Vanilla hiding out with Maddie





And Mr. Fudge hiding out with Maddie.





Can't remember how long we had these guys. They were killed tragically by ours neighbors dogs that got loose and found a way into our backyard. All 3 of them were in a run. Our neighbors had no remorse for what they did. We never pressed charges. That day was suppose to be a happy day my older sister was taking me to see Titanic in the Theater.

Keep watching for the next chapter which will be Bushie and Black Forrest. 

Edited cause i didn't read it before i sent it. My bad.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww, such cute bunnies! I'm sorry that they had to pass the way that they did. Stupid neighbors. It's funny that the rabbits in your life seemed to be brought in by men. Well, it sounds like Vanilla and Mr. Fudge were brought in by guys.  Cute names, by the way!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

GAH! Such a sad end to such lovely bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, such cute bunnies! I'm sorry that they had to pass the way that they did. Stupid neighbors. It's funny that the rabbits in your life seemed to be brought in by men. Well, it sounds like Vanilla and Mr. Fudge were brought in by guys.  Cute names, by the way!


Kris is my sister. So out of these 3 only 1 was brought home by a guy which was Mr. Fudge.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oops, apologize to your sister for me lol The only "Kris"es that I have known were guys. My sister is a Kristin, but we never called her Kris for whatever reason. She's the middle child anyway, so no one cares lol (j/k) But yeah, sorry about mixing up your sister's gender...
:embarrassed:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll forgive u just this 1 time. Her name is Kristina but i call her Kris. She's the youngest sort of. We're twins and I'm the oldest. U can ask her questions if u want about anything. Her name on her is Kris Wabbit(s) not sure if there's an s. Not she on a lot. 

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Oops, apologize to your sister for me lol The only "Kris"es that I have known were guys. My sister is a Kristin, but we never called her Kris for whatever reason. She's the middle child anyway, so no one cares lol (j/k) But yeah, sorry about mixing up your sister's gender...
> :embarrassed:


----------



## Kris Wabbits (Dec 11, 2008)

Stay tuned for next surprises to come!!!! (Sorry don't have photo's of everyone that has come in and out, but many surprises will be awaiting you readers)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 12, 2008)

After the first 3 passed we went down to the SPCA and picked up 2 more bunnies. We couldn't stand not having 1 around. So one of the rabbits we got was Bushie. 











She didn't liked to be picked up. Didn't like the other bunny around either. We soon found out why. She wanted to make a nest inside our organ. She chewed some important cords for the pedals  She had a check up soon after she arrived at our place and vet didn't feel 7 little blobs in her belly. I guess it was just to soon. Several weeks later she had 7 beautiful babies in her cage.  We got to raise them 'cause the SPCA didn't want to pick them up.

Here's a new born pics.




The cage was being cleaned so mom put them in the bowl so they wouldn't go anywhere. 


I'll more photo's of them later for ya.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bushie is adorable.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's More of Bushie's Family.

This little is exploring





The little ones together





One little guy next to a Computer mouse





The babies bigger with Fur.






















Most of the babies looked like Daddy whoever he was 'cause they have the long fur.
That's all of them. Don't have anymore of them Bigger.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

I believe the next guy we got was Theo. We got him from the Librarian at HS. I'm sure why she had him but she did. He didn't get along with the cats and was blind in 1 we believed from a cat. The Librarian heard my story about our past bunnies and ask if we would like to take him and of course Mom couldn't say No. So he came to live with us. 

Theo was a very laid back boy. He enjoyed everyone. I think he would of had multiple GF if he could but his GF wouldn't have any part of that.

Theo hidding out





Theo relaxing on my bed









Theo with my Beanie Bunnies





And Theo relaxing on the couch





This is Theo and his GF Black Forrest aka Twinkes aka Chubbies.





Theo Passed away years ago not sure at the time why but I believe had EC and was diagnosed wrong by a vet. Theo had a hard time sitting up by him self. But a wonderful life with his GF. By the time we did take him to the best vet we have i think it was too late. He did get treatment for it, But he died in mom's arms. She knew it was his time.

Missing you Theo forever and Always:hug::hug1

The next bunny will be Black Forest aka Twinkies aka Chubby's.


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous bunnies:shock:


I love the picture of Theo with the beanie bunnies!!!! You should caption it something cool!

LMBO


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2008)

*I don't have a good picture editor program to caption the photo's and i'm not very creative either.

Becca wrote: *


> Gorgeous bunnies:shock:
> 
> 
> I love the picture of Theo with the beanie bunnies!!!! You should caption it something cool!
> ...


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *I don't have a good picture editor program to caption the photo's and i'm not very creative either.
> 
> Becca wrote: *
> 
> ...


Oh.... Okay


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 28, 2008)

wow! Great blog Becca!



xx


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

I do believe you have something to post.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I do believe you have something to post.



AHH NO. I'm trying to go in order to arrived in our home and Smokies is still far off. 
I guess i start today with Black Forrest


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2008)

[align=center]Black Forrest
[/align] 
[align=left]So Black Forrest came home from the SPCA the same day as Bushie. Black Forrest was mine.
She's a pretty Black Bunny



She's exploring the couch
[/align][align=left]



Not enjoying the food given to her.
[/align][align=left]



Just relaxing up stairs in the Kitchen[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]Here she is sitting on my bed.[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]And she's checking out the bunny.[/align][align=left]You'll notice in my photo's i like to stage them[/align][align=left]Here's is Black Forrest enjoying the outdoors in the run that was given to us.[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]And with her Boy Friend Theo[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]And inside cuddling together[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]During the Summer after she lost Theo We put her outside with in a hutch with the other bunnies and seemed to enjoy it. Black Forrest moved with my out with Parents to my Grandparent's place so she became my mom's bunny and she fattened her up. Mom changed her name to Twinkies and I changed it to Chubbies. U should of seen the Dewlap on her it was HUGE. Unfortanly 1 summer evening she passed away outside in the cage with the other bunnies. :cry4:
[/align][align=left]So far not having much luck with Rabbits. But haven't given up yet.[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 28, 2008)

I love that last picture! Cuddle-buns! 

I'm sorry to hear about her passing, though. It must be hard.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep it was hard loosing all my bunnies. But luckily i have support parents. Mom was just as attached to them as I was. So when I was ready we went out to find a new bunny to love.:bunny19:bunnyheart

Every Bunny that passed my sister Kris was never home. She was lucky. But it's nice to have a sister my own age to help me through everything.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 29, 2008)

GREAT BLOG!

sorry for the late comments. I tol dyou on MSN that i loved your blog but i htought i'd post it too. RO finally let me post.



i cnt wiat to read more!

Prisca x


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 8, 2009)

This is Cinnamon he was a mini rex still a young bunny. His passing was sudden and I don't know what happened 




















This is me about a 10 years ago with Cinnamon


----------



## Becca (Feb 18, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in  Today on RO


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Big Deal. No body looks at anyways.

*Becca wrote: *


> This blog has been mentioned in  Today on RO


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2009)

That's not true, I love looking at your Blog "Fellow Canadian". :Canada small:

You've got some real Sweet Bunnies. Please put more pictures and stories.

Susan:happyrabbit:

Unfortunately i am not getting notifications of new posts.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 18, 2009)

I like your blog also. 

Maybe I missed something, but have you gotten a new bunny?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I lurk around your blog!  

I feel like no one visits mine sometimes, too. There are lots of "lurkers" out there!
:lurker


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope u haven't missed anything. Most of those Bunny's are at the Rainbow Bridge.  The only that I don't know of is Bushie and her kids as we gave them all away to new homes. 

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I like your blog also.
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but have you gotten a new bunny?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think we need an update on Fluffy, Monsters and friends! :rofl:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

You think so. I was gonna make them there only Blog how does that sound?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> You think so. I was gonna make them there only Blog how does that sound?


I know so! :biggrin2: That would be fun!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Woohoo! I'm so there! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

[align=center]*COOKIES

*[align=left]Cookies was Monsters first bf. I think it was love at first sight. Cookies was brought into the home by my dad. He knew someone that was in school band with us and found out they had a bunny that need a good home. Monsters loved Cookies.
You knew that Monsters was thirsty when.......................
She would hump him.

This is Cookies on a chair





This is Cookies on my bed surrounded by stuffed animals 





This is Cookies in the run that he came with.





Cookies with Pumpkins when she was baby.





Cookies with a scarf on.





Cookies looking cute beside the kitty.





Here's a photo of Monster's, Pumpkin's and Cookies




[/align][/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a few more photo's of the love bunny's










 Cookies sadly passed away in 2007 in my arms. I was working overnights that year and came home to him not looking to good so I picked him up and feed them. Then I put him back in his cage and went to get something to eat. When I came back he still didn't look so I picked him up took him my room and he passed away. 
I was hart broken for me and Monsters. He was a very sweet little guy. I believe he was an older bunny as we had him for quite a few years.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a slideshow I made of the bunny's that have passed thru my life.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/o2w3EtzxCsE&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice slide show of your bunny's.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 23, 2009)

You've had a lot of bunnies! That is a very nice slide show.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

Yah our family has been through a lot of bunny's. Some very sad passing. I still have 1 more bunny to do.

The slide show was just something I was playing around with. And it turned out great.

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> You've had a lot of bunnies! That is a very nice slide show.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is the same video as above but different song. A much better one I think. Better Video JimD helped me pick out this song. Tell me which one you like the best. Just be aware when you watch this video you might need Kleenex.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

[align=center]Pumpkins[/align]



[align=left]Pumpkins was in my family since she was a baby. The neighbors brought her home she was destined to be snake food at the neighbors brothers farm [/align]
[align=left] Pumpkins was a wonderful bunny, she was always an only bunny. She was Mom's bunny.[/align]
[align=left] Pumpkins was very good as she got older in using the litter box and jumping into cage to go potty and not on mom's carpet. Pumpkins met Monsters but she wasn't to reptive of her. Mom always kept a watchful eye on them when they were out together and Pumpkins tried something mom would just tell her "*un-ah"* That word worked on most of the bunnies telling them not to go there.[/align]
[align=left] Before Pumpkins was spayed I noticed one of her mammary glands was enlarged so we took her to vet and had it removed and her spayed at the same time. We didn't have it tested for cancer. A few years later Mom took her to her friends dog groomer place to be brushed out and they noticed a small lump on her  So back off to the vets we went. Pumpkins did have cancer and mom was to take her home and make her comfortable till it was time. The tumor got bigger and Pumpkins stopped eating so mom took her to do the right thing and she was *PTS.*[/align]


[align=center] Ok now for some pictures[/align]



[align=left]Pumpkins as a baby.[/align]



[align=left]







[/align]



[align=left]Pumpkins visiting with my cousing piggie.[/align]



[align=left]






[/align]



[align=left]Pumpkins outside with the piggie.[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]



[align=left]And Pumpkins all streched out.[/align]


[align=left]






[/align]













[align=left]Pumpkins outside.[/align]


[align=left]






[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

im sorry rebecca..... 
pumpkins looked so...........cute and fluffy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aww! Pumpkins was such a cutie! Adorable dewlap, too! I'm sorry she's gone.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2009)

Pumpkins looked like a sweet spoiled bun. So sorry she passed away.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 25, 2009)

Pumpkins passed around May 20th 2008. Shortly after I joined this lovely group. So I guess the day is coming up quick


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

I never thought I would be writng in this Blog so soon at least not with this Bunny.

Fluffy Rip June 16 2009

Here some photo's I took last week of him hanging out at mom and dad's.

Fluffy looking out. Thinking I'm gonna let him down.








Curious Fluffy















Look I'm cute


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, Rebecca! I'm so so sorry that you've lost Fluffy


----------



## Becca (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry you lost Fluffy!

He really is gorgeous!

:hearts:

Binky free Fluffy

x


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry that you lost little Fluffy . What a cute bun and terrible loss !!

Fluffy will be with your other buns now at Rainbow bridge ; myBabette died On June 17 2008 so I hope that Fluffy will be with her tomorrow on a year to the day that she left me. 
I'm so sorry hon for such a sudden loss...

Hugs 
Maureen


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanx Maureen

Fluffy has joined all my buns at the Rainbow bridge and I hope he's doing very well.

1 year ago May 20 I think Pumpkins was PTS.
I miss all my passed bunnies I have so many good memories of everyone who they played with, the silly things they did.

I'm really gonna miss not having Fluffy at our new place  He was always so full of energy and getting into things he shouldn't. Telling him to behave, telling Monsters to stop humping him lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

It's way to soon to be back here again. I had to make a hard decision. I had to let Monsters go to the bridge to be with her boyfriends.

Monsters not eating
RIP Monsters June 18 2009


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had a rough week. Going through a lot of emotions. Saturday was the worst for we. I was feeling I made a bad decision to Monsters go. In my heart knew I did right by her my mind was all over the place. I felt I should go gave her 1 more chance.

I don't think I ever told anyone here but on Thursday Mom and I almost walked out of the vet office with Monsters and I really didn't want to let her go. I wanted to fight for her even though I knew she was ready but I wasn't. I don't like talking to my sister about what I feel as I don't want to upset her. I don't have a huge support system here but I do have a good friend but I don't see her as much I would of like. 

On Saturday I had to work, I was clearly upset from my loss and 1 of my Mangers could see it. She kept asking me whats wrong but I didn't want to talk about it. I was sent to work at a different store that we run and that was nice didn't face's nobody there knew what had happened so I didin't have to worry about it coming up. But the Manager at that store knew I had Bunnies and asked how they were and I had to tell her they died. But I didn't tell her how as she could see that I didn't want to talk about it. When I returned to the home store the Manager brought me in to the office to find out why I was so upset. I let all my emotions out. She understood what I was going through. She helped me realize that what I did for Monsters was the kindest thing I could of done. If I woulded walked out of the vet office with Monsters and took her home maybe she would of survived for abit but passed a way some time latter and I would of felt guilt for letting her go and putting more stress on her that she didn't need.


Fluffy and Monsters I love you very much and miss you lots.
You 2 are Forever gone but never forgotten. Rest in peace my dear sweet babbies.


----------



## irishlops (Jun 25, 2009)

i am so glad you have a lovely manger.. i hope you understand her, i have been in your shoes with guilet anyway.. i understand you. pm box is open


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 25, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 28, 2009)

It's been just over a week with out my 2 babies Monsters and Fluffy. I'm missing them very much right now. It's just not the same not having them here. No bunny to cuddle, no Bunny to keep an eye on. 

I miss each of the 2 of in different ways.

For Fluffy I miss having to keep both eye's on him as he would eat anything on the floor, good for him or not. I miss the way he use to run in circles. I miss when I pick him him he would tilt off to side even though when he is on the floor his head isn't tilted. Fluffy was always so full of energy or the laziest bunny out there.

For Monsters I miss my cuddles, the kisses, her peeing on me at least 1ce a day. I miss the way she would always lay on Fluffy. There a few times she would hump him lol. My sister says it's payback as Fluffy use to do it to her. :expressionless Monsters was always so friendly. In her younger days it was fun to tease her as she would get mad and lunge at you. Or if you handed her a box she would trow it around.

I remember my dad telling me after Fluffy passed way he sad to see him go gone after all he's been through with the Head-Tilt. My mom did most of the work with Fluffy for his Head-Tilt and I'm grateful for her for doing that. I am an Emotional person and I had a hard time seeing him so worn out all the time. And besides Mom had to take over care of him in a few weeks anyways while Kris and I went on Holidays for a week.

The next year Kris and I went on Holidays Monsters problems started. It seemed to be a trend they started to not get us to leave them with Grandma. But I knew that they would be spoiled there. 

My parents have done us a huge favor my taking in 2 my bunnies then a 3rd while we move to a new place.

I have a few pictures I took before the 2 of them passed that I don't think I've shown yet. I'll post them next.


I miss you babies. You are Forever gone but never Forgotten. I am always thinking about the 2 of you. :cry1:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 28, 2009)

Photo's of Monsters Cleaning herself up after her bath.






















Monsters face in the hay bag. Not happy with that kind.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 25, 2009)

Minda made me a lovely banner for my 2 beautiful babies that left me in June


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a beautiful banner of your buns.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 29, 2009)

:cry1: I was doing so good up untill I opened this up and saw pictures of my girl cleaning herself. I just plugged in my digital camera only to find photo's of my babies Monsters and Fluffy. It almost hard to believe they been gone for a month. 

I was really hoping that I was going to bringing Monsters and Fluffy over to the new place. Not that I'm happy to have my other 2 back but those 2 were mine. I did everything for them. There are days I wonder if I missed something with Fluffy while he was here. Sign's he was sick. Mom dropped him off so I could clip his teeth he was also wet so he needed a wash. Looking back on it I wonder if there was something wrong something I missed. Like why he was wet as in peeded on himself but he was still active boy. I wonder if I hadn't sent Fluffy to live the parents while we move Monster's would of been ok. Even thought I knew things weren't right, I knew one day the day would come. Just wasn't looking forward to it. :cry1:

The pictures are still uploading. I'll post them probably tomorrow.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't believe its been a month either.. feel like just days ago I was still on MSN asking you how the two were.

Would love to see the pics, and i'm sure everyone else would too.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 30, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> I can't believe its been a month either.. feel like just days ago I was still on MSN asking you how the two were.
> 
> Would love to see the pics, and i'm sure everyone else would too.


I know. I think I only talk to you once every month. It is hard to believe they are gone. 

Here are the few photo's taken the beginning of July.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 30, 2009)

rip fluffy n monsters. watch over mummy.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are some very sweet pictures to remember them by. I like the one with Monster's leg over Fluffy. I'm still sorry you lost them, though.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 31, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> I like the one with Monster's leg over Fluffy.


yeah, me 2


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 31, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Those are some very sweet pictures to remember them by. I like the one with Monster's leg over Fluffy. I'm still sorry you lost them, though.


Thanx. Monsters was such a character, she was always sitting on fluffy or would be holding him down some way. I miss that. My new 3 aren't that entertaining. The only entertainment I get is when Smokies chases D.C. 'cause he's been with THE BOY :O.

I will miss these 2 the most out of all the bunny's we've had. These 2 are the ones I've connected most with gotten to know and truly loved.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are sweet pictures. I have to laugh at Smokies chasing D. C.--he's in the doghouse for spending time with his guy friend!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 31, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I have to laugh at Smokies chasing D. C.--he's in the doghouse for spending time with his guy friend!


I laughed at that, too! If Smokies could hold a rolling-pin and chase him around, I bet she would!


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just found time to read through this whole thing...It hurt to read how much pain you went through with Monsters and Fluffy, they were both such beautiful buns. I'm glad they came into your life even if it was to short.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 19, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> I just found time to read through this whole thing...It hurt to read how much pain you went through with Monsters and Fluffy, they were both such beautiful buns. I'm glad they came into your life even if it was to short.


Thanx Brenda.

Monster's stay with the family was over years and Fluffy was about 5 I think. I am happy that I had the opportunity to see these 2 till they left me. Even though I spent $$$ on them, I loved them and care to much to give up on them.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 19, 2009)

What a great blog - :hug1 - Monsters and Fluffy are adorable in their pictures...I still miss my first Hollands, Torianne and Winslow, a lot. Torianne lived to be 4 and Winslow 8... but I never thought to take pictures... so they live on in my heart.

Denise


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just found time to read through this whole thing...It hurt to read how much pain you went through with Monsters and Fluffy, they were both such beautiful buns. I'm glad they came into your life even if it was to short.
> ...



I don't think the cost is something we ever pay attention to (not me anyways) until after the furkid passes. When I thought my cat was dying and was debating PTS...I thought about how much money I have put into her. It hurt to think about how much, but the cost to try to keep her alive was outweighed with my love for her. 

And I hope you can remember them and smile always  The good memories and the times they made you so frustrated you wanted to scream. lol.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

all the bun's are lovely adorable!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm been trying for the longest time to figure out what kind of rabbit is your avatar. I love the picture! Finally found this blog. I'm so sorry you had to deal with the loss of Monster and Fluffy so soon after each other.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2009)

*hln917 wrote: *


> I'm been trying for the longest time to figure out what kind of rabbit is your avatar. I love the picture! Finally found this blog. I'm so sorry you had to deal with the loss of Monster and Fluffy so soon after each other.


LOL. That was my boy Fluffy. I miss those guys.


----------



## MILU (Jun 15, 2010)

Simply adorable little angels!! We're the bad ones, not letting them eat our cables, remotes, cards, whatever else we think is useful but rabbits know it's just chewing material. LOL


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

*:laugh:*

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Simply adorable little angels!! We're the bad ones, not letting them eat our cables, remotes, cards, whatever else we think is useful but rabbits know it's just chewing material. LOL


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 29, 2010)

It's been just over a year that Fluffy and Monster's crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. 
I miss those 2 every day. We(my sister and I) talk about them a lot. Like what they did, and there bad habits, but good qualities.

For Monsters the best thing about her was her Kissing. If you picked her up she'd kiss your forehead. She was the lover of the group, she always wanted to be near you if you were around. When she was out she would follow you around and almost trip on her. She joined our Family on Halloween about 12 years ago. She was my sister's bunny as I had 1 already, but in her end stages of life she was my kid. My sister had left for Edmonton and thought about living and working there, so I was left alone to care for her and Fluffy. So we got quite attached to each other, Monsters loved me before but she loved me more when my sister left because I became her care taker. When my sister decided to come back home, Monsters didn't love Kris(my sis) as much as she did before. Monster didn't want to share her kisses with her like she did before.

For Fluffy the best thing about him was his attitude. He was such a small boy with big adventures. Fluffy was bought for my mom from Petland about 5 years ago. Mom liked him, but let me have him after I had lost another rabbit. When we finally left my parents house we took 4 rabbits, Monsters & Cookies, Fluffy and Pumpkin. We had 3 large store bough cages. When Fluffy was out he loved to jump on top of the other cages and bug them cause he was out and they weren't. He also liked to find trouble. Fluffy one night came down with Head-Tilt and received great Vet care and home care from my mom as I couldn't handle watching him in his condition and I was getting ready to leave for my trip. He recovered very well with a slight residual head-tilt but just made him even cuter when he looked up at you with his head tilted. He could only spin in 1 direction and it was so cute watching him run in circles.

Fluffy and Monsters became friends some time after Cookies passed. They became best friends and were insuperable. They did everything together. Monster loved to sit on him and he never complained once, he would just lie there and let her do it. 
She sat on him more her last year with us as she was going on 12+ and having medical problems. 


Rest In Peace my babies I miss you Always and Forever.


----------

